# Japanese action/comedy movies



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone know of any good japanese action or comedy movies? Preferably not super old ones.

SUPER EXTRA BONUS POINTS!!
If it is an action movie where there still are good guys alive after the ending.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I only know of a few Chinese ones.

Kung Fu Hustle, for example, is my favorite action/comedy.
Little Big Soldier was pretty good as well, but iirc, the ending was kind of sad.


If you want Korean movies, maybe try "The Good, The Bad, and the Weird".



You can also give Bunraku a try. It's not a comedy, but the stylized feel and action were enjoyable for me. It's a sort of an American Samurai Western. Honestly, not the greatest film, but I really love Ron Perlman.


----------



## Ringed Raygun (Aug 19, 2012)

Godzilla: Final Wars is a comedy for how ridiculous it is. Don Frye is the man!

Seconded on Kung Fu Hustle. I really cannot recommend it enough! Little Big Soldier, I do not so much recommend.
Legend of Drunken Master/Drunken Master 2, though, is absolutely excellent.


----------



## bubbleboy (Sep 28, 2010)

ummm......battle royale =)


----------



## Ringed Raygun (Aug 19, 2012)

LMFAO.

Might as well recommend Grave of the Fireflies, dude!


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

I have no trouble finding good chinese movies, and yes, Kung Fu Hustle is aweseome. 
@bubbleboy , I am actively staying the hell away from Battle Royal, I saw the sequel and...let's just say I'm staying away from that. It's the same reason I'm not at all interested in the Hunger Games.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

I think you would find Tampopo very much to your liking, although beware that when it comes to Japan most of their humor is culturally contextual - you might not understand what's funny if you don't understand Japanese culture.

If you're looking for something a little more irreverent and wacky, you might try Tokyo Zombies.

My Neighbours the Yamadas is also extremely funny, but there is no action.


----------

